
Ask HN: Can you find what you are looking for via Search engine? - firatcan
Hey everyone,<p>Me and my co-founder really like to learn new topics but nowadays, we can’t escape from fluff content. Especially when you are just starting off a new topic. We were frustrated by the search process which is time wasting.<p>Search Google, find the right keywords and then dodge all the fluff&#x2F;SEO content. Voila, we have just spent 1 hour and still have dozens of tabs opened in our browsers, hours of content waiting for us to read or watch them. Yet, still we don’t know which content would be valuable for us and which won’t.<p>For instance, other day I was searching for Product Market fit and I couldn&#x27;t find one that answers my questions among all the other bullshit content.<p>So, I would like to ask you;<p>Do you have the same problem? Do you have rough times to find relevant or time worthy resources when you trying to learn something?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
mikst
I dunno, I have a filter in my brain - I can usually pretty accurately detect
marketing content in a first second looking at it and stop paying attention to
it.

Just remember all that "fluff" is what pays the bills.

~~~
firatcan
Cool thanks for reply :)

